# New baby boy still need name



## carel-goats (Jan 14, 2013)

Mother and baby are in great shape. she had two but one died.still need a name for him. First baby on this farm so we are all excited.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Awe so cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Peanut, Ravi, Turtle, LOL


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry you lost the first one, but the second one sure is a cutie!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

He looks like a Rocky


----------



## mdlopez (Feb 4, 2013)

He is really cute! What are his parents' names?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

fly guy or air force 1


----------



## carel-goats (Jan 14, 2013)

The parents names are becca and Abraham


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Isaac?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Able


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

He looks like a Bandit to me since he is wearing a mask, lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Isaac : ) thats cute...Amos..Moses..Jude..Barnabas, , Caleb..Philip....


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

What did you end up naming him


----------



## carel-goats (Jan 14, 2013)

I named him Sherman but the other one I had a week later was Isaac


----------

